# will this be ok, long term?



## earthmama (Feb 9, 2014)

I have 2 black moores, and I was hoping/planning to buy a 29 gallon tank for them. They are in a 10 gallon currently that is cycled and doing fine. I do water changes every few days, but at least weekly. I really don't want to go bigger than 30 Gallons. I have read that it's 20 gallons for the first fish and 10 for each one after. But that's minimum. So I worry that it won't be big enough long term. I guess by the time they get bigger in an almost 30 gallon tank, I'll be so attached that if I need to get a bigger tank I will.  Can you assure me that this will be ok? I really want to do this right nor not at all. If it's not a good idea, I can take one of them into the LFS and just keep one. I was really debating if I even wanted to keep goldfish because of the work they require. But after thinking it through I realized that a tropical tank will be a lot of work too and I really am not all that interested in most of the tropical I see. I really just LOVE goldfish and always have and want to do it right and grow them nice and big and old.


----------



## earthmama (Feb 9, 2014)

this place is seriously slow on replies.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

It gets busier on the weekends. 

If its just going to be the two moors, then the 29g should be ok. I can't assure you as no one can predict the future. Having a filter that has a flow rate of about 75gph should keep the water pristine. I think doing water changes too often upsets the biological system. A 10% to 15% water change is ok. Just keep the decorations safe for them.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

black moores get fairly large..about 10"...a 29 would not be big enough..watch petco and petsmart for their $1 per gallon sale..the get a 40 breeder or a 55..lots of extra filtration and aeration..carp are the most abused fish in the world and moreso in the US than anywhere else..that 20&10 gallon business is malarky....many of the carp varieties grow to different sizes...could you imagine a 3 ft. koi in a 20 gallon tank..
give them plenty of room and a high quality diet and they may well outlive you..


----------

